# VIP922 Out for second time



## jcord51

Last night my Vip922 was functioning just fine. We watched a movie that we had previously recorded. This morning the screen was blank on the TV and pressing on the red reset button, produced the red globe start-up screen. Then I noticed that the screen seemed to recycle and all the lights on the panel lit up. I depressed the red button again, this time for 15 seconds, and got the start-up screen once more. Now I was nervous because the very same thing happened four months ago and I had to replace the unit, thus losing all saved data. My last hope was to disconnect the unit from the power source, and to restart the unit.
No luck! Called tech support, all that I did was correct, but the unit must be replaced. All recordings again will be lost. The unit is on an open shelf to prevent the possibility of over heating.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Performing a hard reset (unplugging from the electrical outlet), clears all RAM and reboots the receiver. I have noticed on my 922 receiver that it will cycle through the starting up screen a few times and then display the last channel I was watching.

To prevent the lost of your recordings, you can purchase an external hard drive (EHD) so you can transfer your recordings from the 922 hard drive to the EHD. You can connect from 50 GB to 2 TB EHD to a USB port on the receiver. It needs it own power supply and single tiered. Thanks.


----------



## jcord51

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Performing a hard reset (unplugging from the electrical outlet), clears all RAM and reboots the receiver. I have noticed on my 922 receiver that it will cycle through the starting up screen a few times and then display the last channel I was watching.
> 
> "Now I was nervous because the very same thing happened four months ago and I had to replace the unit, thus losing all saved data. My last hope was to disconnect the unit from the power source, and to restart the unit." Upon restoring power, it just went to the Start-up screen and again just stayed on the screen.
> 
> To prevent the lost of your recordings, you can purchase an external hard drive (EHD) so you can transfer your recordings from the 922 hard drive to the EHD. You can connect from 50 GB to 2 TB EHD to a USB port on the receiver. It needs it own power supply and single tiered. Thanks.


I do have an EHD connected, so the very important saves were made, learned that from the first 922 failing! thx...


----------



## nhguy

Maybe if the VIP 922 was not such a "work in process", you wouldn't have to buy a EHD just to make sure you don't lose what you already have versus adding to a collection.


----------



## P Smith

nhguy said:


> Maybe if the VIP 922 was not such a "work in process", you wouldn't have to buy a EHD just to make sure you don't lose what you already have versus adding to a collection.


Now all resources dedicating to XiP813/110, a new dish's puppy.


----------



## jcord51

How's this for an interesting development. Dish got me a replacement 922 within two days, and I went through the tedious setup process. Well at least I had my backed up programs on my EKD to try the new unit with, or so I thought! The new receiver erased my 750 gig EKD, and the replacement's fan makes a humming noise!! Dish is now sending a tech with another replacement.


----------



## P Smith

I don't know how important was your recordings ... but you could make a backup of those - search for "DishArc" threads.


----------



## phrelin

jcord51 said:


> How's this for an interesting development. Dish got me a replacement 922 within two days, and I went through the tedious setup process. Well at least I had my backed up programs on my EKD to try the new unit with, or so I thought! The new receiver erased my 750 gig EKD, and the replacement's fan makes a humming noise!! Dish is now sending a tech with another replacement.


The receiver should never ever erase an EHD without you specifically telling it to do so. If that happened, I'd like to know as I talked my big rig driver daughter into getting one so she can watch her shows and she uses an EHD.


----------



## jcord51

phrelin said:


> The receiver should never ever erase an EHD without you specifically telling it to do so. If that happened, I'd like to know as I talked my big rig driver daughter into getting one so she can watch her shows and she uses an EHD.


This is the second time I've lost all my recordings, with no warning what so ever.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps you want do backup of DishArc folder(s) ? To preserve before connect your EHD to other DVR ?


----------



## jcord51

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you want do backup of DishArc folder(s) ? To preserve before connect your EHD to other DVR ?


Thank you, but in all honesty, most of what had been on the EHD was important to my Grand daughter who is three.

The tech from Dish came today with a brand new 922, it was still in its' anti static package, with all the accessories. Which was what I expected with the one that was shipped.


----------



## P Smith

You got after Xmas Gift


----------

